# what is this white stuff?



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

There are these all white stringy matter on my panda cory's tail and fins...It is very short about 2mm and some have 3 or 4 strands right next to each other. Can't tell if they are worms since my pandas show no sign of stress or illness they swim around so i can't tell. One of the pandas not only have these stringy things but also other white matter on the tail. Is this ick? but what explains the stringy things attached? I looked up pictures for anchor worms but they aren't all white..These thing looks thin, soft and white. These pandas live together with only cherry shrimp and mts. What do i do?? Is there a cure to this without treating my whole aquarium? or am i just worrying too much cuz sometimes i feel like they're body just have debris stuck on them...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure, but it sounds like it could be some sort of fungus from your description.
Are any of it's fins ragged looking at all?

If it were debris, it should have fallen off within a day or so.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

no...the fins look fine and the corys are swiming, eating fine. Occasional scratching which i've never seen before. I added 2 tablespoons of salt and it helped a little bit. The tails don't look as white and it seems some of that stringy stuff fell off, plus less scratching. 

However i can still see the stringy stuff attached to the lower 4 fins. Could planaria attach to fish??? because that stuff looks like planaria but its on the fins. Almost look like tiny planaria tentacles that are attached to the fins hitching a ride for food.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad to hear that he's doing a little better. 

Hopefully someone else will jump in who knows more about the white stuff, because that's not my forte.

I would try to change out some of that salt water as soon as you think it's safe, since Cory's aren't real fond of salt in the water for longer periods.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Photo? Otherwise, it's all speculation...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*Fungus???*

Sound like a possible fungus. Clean water and salt is the best method, I would use some Melafix as well, a medicated food.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

sounds more like finrot + ich to me 

if your fish has these 2 its usually water quality issue


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

After 2 weeks observation the cories are still fine with the white squiggly stuff on them. only on the fins that touch the ground now. Its gotten alot less after i put salt in the tank. Fins and body all look healthy and normal. never really had defined white spots, only the tail looked not as clear as usual but that went away after salt. Guess i shouldn't worry too much if they are swimming and eating happily in the tank~ but will keep observing to be sure ! thx everyone!


----------

